# Checking in from NYC



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

kaydens.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## kaydens (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks, all, for the warm welcome. Look forward to learning a lot here.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## Samuraizr0 (Jun 26, 2012)

WHASSUP KAYDEN FROM NYC!!! I just got into archery myself and it is definitely addictive... Any how welcome From your cousin state of NJ!!!


----------



## David22 (Jun 11, 2012)

welcome, where do you go to shoot?


----------



## kaydens (Jul 4, 2012)

@Samuarizr0: What'sup back! Know any good places to shoot 3D in NJ?

@David22: I've been to four ranges on the Island (two in Queens). If you are in Howard Beach, _Proline_ is probably the closest to you, off of Woodhaven; It's about a 20 minute drive (w/out traffic) for me, cheap to shoot, but smaller and gets crowded. _Big Apple_ is the closest to me but their range rate is the highest. Did my hunter's ed at _Smithpoint_ out East in Patchogue; it's nice, has a great pro shop, and is the cheapest to shoot all day. _C&B_ in Hicksville has the nicest range of the four and the rate is reasonable.
I have a 15yd. target setup in the warehouse behind my office, so that's where I shoot the most. For longer range, all things considered (I like the staff in all four ranges), C&B is probably the one I would go to.


----------



## Samuraizr0 (Jun 26, 2012)

kaydens said:


> @Samuarizr0: What'sup back! Know any good places to shoot 3D in NJ?


 there is a palceabout 45 mins south of me... and i'm about 2 hours from queens... with traffic 9 hours lol


----------



## kaydens (Jul 4, 2012)

Samuraizr0 said:


> there is a palceabout 45 mins south of me... and i'm about 2 hours from queens... with traffic 9 hours lol


:thumbs_do LOL!


----------



## Turokman123 (Jan 2, 2011)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------

